# Blair Peterman's Two-tone Fox at Mk1 Madness



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Spotted this sweet Fox at Mk1 Madness last weekend. We had a chance to meet owner Blair Peterman and learned it'll be featured in PVW soon. We'll wait until then to do a full writeup but in the meantime we shot a few photos and have just posted them to the site. You can find that post here:

http://fourtitude.com/news/events-news/event-mk1-madness-with-an-audi-fox/


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Fixed your link....*

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show_album;p=Events and Shows/Enthusiast Shows/Mk1 Madness


----------

